# Pointless Thread



## IndigoPena (Jul 30, 2014)

Applesauce.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Peanut butter >=(


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

I want to rub my face onto something. Preferably furry pets


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Lordy Lordy - o, Lord!!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No, I see a point. Look, it's right there! :cup


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

What is a "point" actually? Can I ever fine one on any thread?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont give a ish!


----------



## Purrin (May 23, 2013)

I want a hug


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Damn. Stop pissing me off


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Amon said:


> .


This is no longer pointless.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Pointless is as Pointless does.


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Let's go back to the beginning and start again.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Purrin said:


> I want a hug


:squeeze


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

0


----------



## ravenseldoncat (Feb 18, 2014)

. . and . now what do you call the thread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Pointless Thread


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy. all work and no play makes jack a pointless boy.


----------



## Pastelbuddha (Sep 8, 2014)

💩


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.​


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

t.h.i.s .i.s .a .p.o.i.n.t.l.e.s.s .t.h.r.e.a.d s.e.e ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> t.h.i.s .i.s .a .p.o.i.n.t.l.e.s.s .t.h.r.e.a.d s.e.e ?


These are some good points.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

i call for justice!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

if there is a Leo around.... then there will be a point...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

.
..
...
....
.....
....
...
..
.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i have made the point, that this thread has a point......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pointy pointy pointy pointity point!!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

No "point" on my pencil, so it is "pointless".


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

It is not polite to "point" at "pointless" threads !


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Is there any point to this pointless thread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

無


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

I like turtles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

3.14159


----------



## akimi (Oct 15, 2014)

Moekyun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

,


----------



## Wagnerian (Aug 5, 2014)

this thread makes me believe anything is possible. anything.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

2


----------



## akimi (Oct 15, 2014)

Point


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Aristotle? what an idiot. !

he thought that all the materials on the earth were made of four '' elememts''

fire, air, earth and water. ..... god,! *those* aren't even elements.

i dont think Aristotle got anything correct.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

1/0=Me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

零


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

did you know that Stanely Kubricks, '' the shining' is full of subliminal messages... apparently telling us that the moon landing is fake, and that he directed an elaborate hoax in a film studio here on earth. ?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The dawning of a new age


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Amon said:


> 3.14159


I will gladly eat a yummy piece of 3.14159 with vanilla ice cream on top.

If you have your cake, can you eat it too?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

(aX2 + Y2 - (a +b) / 3.13159)*(XZ X e10) to the power of infinity.....

makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Squishy bread with applesauce on top gives me nightmares.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Cn H2n +2 is the general forums for alkanes.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

i is less than 3 you

P.S. 1 4 3


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

3


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*― Comte de Lautréamont, Maldoror and Poems*

"It is not right that everyone should read the pages which follow; only a few will be able to savor this bitter fruit with impunity. Consequently, shrinking soul, turn on your heels and go back before penetrating further into such uncharted, perilous wastelands. Listen well to what I say: turn on your heels and go back, not forward."

― Comte de Lautréamont, _ Maldoror and Poems

_"He dreams he is happy; that his corporeal nature has changed; or at least that he has flown off upon a purple cloud of another sphere peopled by beings of the same kind as himself. Alas! May his illusion last till dawn's awakening! He dreams the flowers dance round him in a ring like immense demented garlands, and impregnate him with their balmy perfumes while he sings a hymn of love, locked in the arms of a magically beautiful human being. But it is merely twilight mist he embraces, and when he wakes their arms will no longer be entwined.

Awaken not, hermaphrodite. Do not wake yet, I beg you. Why will you not believe me? Sleep &#8230; sleep forever. May your breast heave while pursuing the chimerical hope of happiness - that I allow you; but do not open your eyes. Ah! do not open your eyes."

― Comte de Lautréamont, _ Maldoror and the Complete Works

*****************************************************************
"*Pointless is as Pointless Does*"
~~~ Lonelyguy111

Pointless Gibberish Excites Me to the Point of Delirium !!!
Altered Gibberish A La Salvador Dali
_


----------



## dontbelong (Oct 16, 2014)

Lawn dart!!!


----------



## dontbelong (Oct 16, 2014)

Lawn dart!!


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Some Pointless Gibberish - Nonsense A La Mode*

I love
 Jacques-Bernard Brunius (1944)
I love _sliding_ I love _upsetting everything_
I love _coming in_ I love _sighing_
I love _taming the furtive manes of hair_
I love _hot_ I love _tenuous_
I love _supple_ I love _infernal_
I love _sugared but elastic the curtain of_ springs _turning to glass_
I love _pearl_ I love _skin_
I love _tempest_ I love _pupil_
I love _benevolent seal_ long-distance _swimmer_
I love _oval_ I love _struggling_
I love _shining_ I love _breaking_
I love _the smoking spark_ silk _vanilla mouth to mouth_
I love _blue_ I love _known_-knowing
I love _lazy_ I love _spherical_
I love _liquid_ beating drum _sun if it wavers_
I love _to the left_ I love _in the fire_
I love _because_ I love _at the edges_
I love _forever many times_ Just one
I love _freely_ I love _especially_
I love _separately_ I love _scandalously_
I love _similarly obscurely uniquely_
_HOPINGLY_
I love I shall love


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

^ that's cool

On extreme note: what the hell does 379 mean and will I ever find the finds of findings of knowings. Wonderful. lol. squiiiiiiiiiggle LOL.... reminds me of my journal where i draw secret, meaningful crap.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

''my cats breath smells like catfood''..... some famous yellow person once said.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

solet me re-iterate my point which was....... emmmm ... i forgot.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

so any way.... let me conclude my point which was..... well..... emmm . I will get back to you ....


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Invisible


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

ah , I finally remembered my point..... just get my notes..... emm.... page 3 is missing, which contained that crux of the point..... let me get back to you shortly.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

..


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Pointless Is As Pointless Acts: Get the Point?*

To semi-quote Rocky Balboa in one of his movies;
*"You act pointlessly, you ARE pointless".*

*What is the point I am trying to make?* :eyes:con:huh:get


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pointless


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*Regarding Transmigratory Conflagrations*

I would like to reiterate, that my opinions in this matter only reflect the points I put forth during my previous meanderings and ponderings and are largely derived from the main ideas we discussed and are not to be considered an integral part of the profound dissertations we wrote about before.

Therefore, the hegemonic inner dimensional galactic flows from the speculative to the nominative are more than likely due to the sanctified verifications that we are all familiar with. Please do not confuse the one for the other!!!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

lonelyguy111 definitely makes the most enthusiastic posts I have seen from any poster here..... .. unfortunately.. this can not be said for everyone... they shall remain nameless......


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pointless.... pointless..... pointless..... pointless...... I have made my point!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

pppppoooooiiiiinnnntttttyyyyy ! even a dunce's hat has a point to it.!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pointless Point


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

no...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pointless


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why pointless?


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Callsign said:


> This is a good post. I have subscribed to your posts.


LOL.

Thanks !
I do put up some bizarre things once in a while.

A couple friends of mine and I used to go into bars and talk multi-syllabic gibberish like that to make people think we were insane! When people would look at us and point fingers at us and whisper and even leave we would laugh our heads off !

I guess I have not lost my touch !

Contrived nonsense !!
"In Nonsense is Strength !"

LOL


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> lonelyguy111 definitely makes the most enthusiastic posts I have seen from any poster here..... .. unfortunately.. this can not be said for everyone... they shall remain nameless......


LOL. Aaaaawwwwwwww.... I am blushing ! :banana

Thanks !


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

--


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What is the point of this thread?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Loading...


----------

